# Ammonia?



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

How can I tell if ammonia is high in my tank.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

buy a test kit and test it


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

hah thanks


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

fredweezy said:


> hah thanks


 Yeah Fred, I use the Freshwater Master kit by Aquarium Pharmaceuticals which tests for everything except for nitrates which I buy separately.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Buy a salycilate based ammonia test kit such as the one xpac mentioned,


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

xpac said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > hah thanks
> ...


 That's odd, I have the exact same kit and it tests for nitrates...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> xpac said:
> 
> 
> > fredweezy said:
> ...


 I have the same kit, and mine didnt test for nitrates. I just bought it separately at, where else, bigalsonline.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

How very very odd...


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> How very very odd...


That picture shows the test for niTRItes not niTRAtes. Two totally different tests...









EDIT: Nevermind, I see in the background of the picture that there are in fact the two bottles for Nitrate testing, that is weird. Maybe the newer version of the test includes the nitrate tester???


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> How very very odd...


 Mine only came with six bottles not 7....2 for ammonia, one for pH, one for GH, one for nitrite, and one for high range pH. The kits in the stores now have the same things in them as well.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> Mine only came with six bottles not 7....2 for ammonia, one for pH, one for GH, one for nitrite, and one for high range pH. The kits in the stores now have the same things in them as well.


 Then some really odd information is that I bought this kit two weeks ago. And not at some small fish store but at Big Als...

Mine didn't come with a test for GH, so it looks like I got the nitrates instead of hardness


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

fredweezy said:


> How can I tell if ammonia is high in my tank.


Hey fredweezy, some LFS will test your water for free. If you don't have your own test kit, you might find a fish store that will help you. The two around my house test aquarium water for free. Just make sure to get the results in writing so you know what exactly they measured. Good luck!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine only came with six bottles not 7....2 for ammonia, one for pH, one for GH, one for nitrite, and one for high range pH. The kits in the stores now have the same things in them as well.
> ...


 Who knows why they changed what is in the kit. All i am saying is that it hasnt changed in any of the major or minor pet stores in my area.


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

what is the best way to lower your ammonia readings? i just filled my tank up and i got 1.5ppm as my ammonia test.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

take it to your LFS.

they usually test water for free.


----------

